# My son ran into The Ozzy Barnero at Walgreens



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep..thats right.!! He was waiting to check out and saw a dog with huge paws. Then he said he looked at the dogs face
and I quote, " If the Greek Gods had a dog, that is what it would look like!" My son said the handler was letting kids pet the dog
and the dog was loving it and was perfectly behaved.

When he described the handler to me, I knew it had to be Ozzy..we jumped on my trainers web site..and my son said, Yes that was the dog!

I knew our trainer had recently purchased Ozzy, but I
had not met him yet. I have been debating about
getting an Ozzy puppy in the future.

This just sold me!!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Who bought Ozzy. I have a 22 month old son who is a firecracker! Gonna take quite a while to mature so hang on, you'll have a fun ride.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was wondering about where Ozzy ended up the other day...hmmm.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, Ozzy is SUCH a beauty!! We orginally had a deopsit on the Ozzy-Uny litter, but they never came into cycle together. Uny had one heat left after the litter with Quasi, and she wasn't sure she was going to get Ozzy for her last one, so we went with the Quasi pups. I can't wait to see his puppies. <3


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm not familiar with working lines, but that dog is very impressive looking


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

He is amazing!! I can't believe he got to see him in person!! Totally jealous is what I am. It's like meeting a celebrity on the street!! He has the WOW factor for sure.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So who owns Ozzy now?


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Ozzy is at www.firstfriendk9.com


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> So who owns Ozzy now?


I believe he's with Bruce McNabb.

Very neat that the OP to got to meet him. I have as well, and have seen him work, and have liked what I've seen. Nice to have him closer to home now as perhaps I'll get a chance to see him a bit more. This is a dog I've had some interest in possibly breeding to, but also some hesitation, and getting to see more of him in person would certainly be nice.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I believe he's with Bruce McNabb.

Thanks! I travel close to Indiana so I might have to request a visit sometime. A person I came across in training that has met Ozzy says my boy really reminds her of him.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

huh! Thats where I train. Maybe I'll have to ask Bruce if he'll let me meet him


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Eurosport has wonderful dogs. I have six. this is my most recent 


..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Lin said:


> huh! Thats where I train. Maybe I'll have to ask Bruce if he'll let me meet him


he will


----------

